# Who is your all time favorite Hornet?



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Jamal Mashburn


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

B-DIDDY


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Mugsy Bogues.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Matt Geiger


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Larry Johnson or Mogus Bogues


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade Divac


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I was big on Larry Johnson back in the day, but overall I'd have to go with Mashburn -- I've always liked him from the start of his NBA career.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

BARON DAVIS or Grand MAmA. Or i should say Vlade Divac cause we traded his *** for Kobe woooooo


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Wesley or LJ


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

B-diddy.


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

well i liked the trio mourning, lj and bogues.

but i also like ricky davis, eddie robinson, jamal mashburn, baron davis, eddie jones, glen rice, anthony mason, kendell gill, jr reid, dell curry, david wesley, stacey augmon, jerome moiso and some others, i can't think of them all right now.

but my favorite out of all of them would have to be.....

Larry Johnson 

well i guess he wins, but barely.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

MUGGSY! definitely, then LJ, then mashburn. muggsy was my fav player for most of my life... except now. AI and melo!


----------



## kjkeelty (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll go with Kelly Tripucka :laugh:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Kelly- Good choice, most wouldn't even know who he is!


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

Zo and BD


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Kelly- Good choice, most wouldn't even know who he is!


That is so true. He is a legend, one of the greatest ever. He was an awesome, awesome player.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> but overall I'd have to go with Mashburn -- I've always liked him from the start of his NBA career.


Aw, so you didn't like him at Kentucky?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Whats The SEC crew?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Whats The SEC crew?


They are all of the SEC fans that post in the SEC forum. To find it click on the College basketball section.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

All-Time Fav. Player to watch: Baron Davis

Player who my game most resembles: PJ Brown

I luv em all!!


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Favourite all-time Hornet : Larry Johnson. I'm surprised so few people mention Mourning.

Least favorite : J.R. Reid. What a thug


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

*...*

FAV. PLAYER OF ALL-TIME:

"Pistol Pete"


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Definitely Baron Davis.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I liked a lot of Hornet players over the years, but I think Bobby Phills, Rice, Mourning and LJ were my favs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Favourite all-time Hornet : Larry Johnson. I'm surprised so few people mention Mourning.
> 
> Least favorite : J.R. Reid. What a thug


I'm surprised about the few mentions of Zo, also.

Mugs, Rex, Zo, David Wesley, and PJ Brown are my favorites.

I also agree about the thug, JR Reid.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

what sort of "thug like" things did he do?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> what sort of "thug like" things did he do?


He was similar to Ron Artest, imo. I remember how he took A.C. Green's teeth out on one play and there was not a cleaner player than A.C. Of course, he couldn't compare to the shenanigans that Rodman did.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tyronne "Muggsy" Bogues for sure!!!!!!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> He was similar to Ron Artest, imo. I remember how he took A.C. Green's teeth out on one play and there was not a cleaner player than A.C. Of course, he couldn't compare to the shenanigans that Rodman did.


thanks for elaborating!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Baron Davis


----------

